# Sticky  Pigeons on Youtube



## kingdizon

Started this thread so people can post youtube videos of pigeon movies,short films,or documentaries. That way it's all easily accessible through here 
Hope this was a good idea and it helps. Here are a couple of videos i like to watch.

Racing Pigeons: Sport of Kings http://youtu.be/Dq_rloyNBK0

Tribute to Carlo Napolitano from "Share the Blue Sky" http://youtu.be/3JX348vdrLo


----------



## thepigeonkey

Those are all great videos I hope to find more good ones when I revisit this thread.

Someone posted this one a few weeks ago. It's quite good. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdJ5q9cyPmk


----------



## kingdizon

thepigeonkey said:


> Those are all great videos I hope to find more good ones when I revisit this thread.
> 
> Someone posted this one a few weeks ago. It's quite good. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdJ5q9cyPmk


very good one. The Homing Instinct. I watch that every day


----------



## kingdizon

Pigeon Documentary:
Part 1 http://youtu.be/mErNcUhKExY
Part 2 http://youtu.be/1-mONr1Yjsg
Part 3 http://youtu.be/-oTegy4oAiE


----------



## dublin boy

http://youtu.be/PGLemZimAH4


----------



## thepigeonkey

Great vid Brian. Good thing they had subtitles, couldnt understand a word lol.
Luke


----------



## dublin boy

thepigeonkey said:


> Great vid Brian. Good thing they had subtitles, couldnt understand a word lol.
> Luke


hahah , it is english beleive it or not ,just a thick dublin accent, i had to tone down my vid i made for evan too lol .


----------



## NZ Pigeon

send a PM to John D, Or report this post and ask them to sticky this thread if they think its a good thread to be stickied, I reckon it is, Otherwise it will fall by the wayside and we will be back to creating new threads for every youtube clip we like.


----------



## kingdizon

NZ Pigeon said:


> send a PM to John D, Or report this post and ask them to sticky this thread if they think its a good thread to be stickied, I reckon it is, Otherwise it will fall by the wayside and we will be back to creating new threads for every youtube clip we like.


I sent him a PM.
Here are some Taking On Tyson Episode 2 Links..
http://youtu.be/n6WwaNjASQ8
http://youtu.be/v9VBzlv45zc
http://youtu.be/8hEDAS0dkqQ


----------



## kingdizon

*Pigeon Farming In Bangladesh*

Part 1 http://youtu.be/j5AYzlEh2QY
Part 2 http://youtu.be/-fjCLo23UCM


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Shoot, this really is turning into a link fest lol.


----------



## kingdizon

LOL, i just really dont want to go fishing around for new video links. That pigeonmen link earlier was a good one, ive never seen it before thanks dublin boy


----------



## kingdizon

*Pigeon Racing In Taiwan(English)*

I almost forgot...Pigeon Racing in Taiwan(English)
Part 1 http://youtu.be/UHdSUA8iPe4
Part 2 http://youtu.be/85jsWl1lhSU
Part 3 http://youtu.be/nFt-TubUXXw


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Brian, I really enjoyed that clip - just watched it now, cheers, 

Been a while since I have found a pigeon related vid on youtube that tickles my fancy.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

This is my favourite roller clip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnOn_9ZakiA

That first bird is amazing!


----------



## kingdizon

NZ Pigeon said:


> This is my favourite roller clip.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnOn_9ZakiA
> 
> That first bird is amazing!


Great roller clip! It had me in the first 10 seconds with that DEEP roller.


----------



## kingdizon

*Valiant - 2005*

'Valiant'
Set in 1944, Valiant is a woodland pigeon who wants to become a great hero someday. When he hears they are hiring recruits for the Royal Homing Pigeon Service, he immediately sets out for London....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4C0BfNCHs8&list=PL000474E7B14D9E0F

Very Good Movie. Great Family Film. I highly recommend EVERYONE watches this. you wont be disappointed!!!!!


----------



## dublin boy

glad ye liked it lads ,

heres another vid i had saved ,

doo men , theif pouters in scotland .
http://youtu.be/Zc2hhleTGG4


----------



## kingdizon

dublin boy said:


> glad ye liked it lads ,
> 
> heres another vid i had saved ,
> 
> doo men , theif pouters in scotland .
> http://youtu.be/Zc2hhleTGG4


 hahaha. That was hilarious. lol lemme get more like that one hahahaa


----------



## kingdizon

*Lavender Hill Lofts*

This is a good feed to subscribe to. a lot of very helpful videos

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=UUbQ9amtk5yzAf-i2P-TJwCA


----------



## thepigeonkey

Valient was funny as hehe. Never too old for cartoons.


----------



## kingdizon

thepigeonkey said:


> Valiant was funny as hehe. Never too old for cartoons.


everyone loves a good cartoon 
i friggin LOVE that movie.


----------



## nancybird

You are never too old for cartoons.


----------



## thepigeonkey

dublin boy said:


> hahah , it is english beleive it or not ,just a thick dublin accent, i had to tone down my vid i made for evan too lol .


Thanks I understood some of your video lol. I keep saying to Evan we need to cross a Valencian with a Carrier and start the Granadino project. They look mean!


----------



## thepigeonkey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nE9az5LeIYg hehehe


----------



## thepigeonkey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPj3G7U-K04
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G5CeLI8cHc

There are heaps of sesame street videos Burt loves his pigeons.


----------



## kingdizon

thepigeonkey said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPj3G7U-K04
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G5CeLI8cHc
> 
> There are heaps of sesame street videos Burt loves his pigeons.


Boy, just looking at these pigeons makes me feel terrific.lol!


----------



## thepigeonkey

Burts dance should be called The pigeon dance, ya know like the chicken dance, only with pigeon instead of chicken. Doin' the pigeon doesn't sound right lol.


----------



## kingdizon

*Taking on Tyson*

Taking on Tyson Episode 4
Part 1 http://youtu.be/fNGAr7I3xuE
Part 2 http://youtu.be/SGANdD1VBP0
Part 3 http://youtu.be/xjgzORwuHq4


----------



## kingdizon

*Urban Pigeon Racing*

http://youtu.be/OneSDUB_TLE


----------



## copper

Portugese Tumblers http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfIH6T2TFDg&feature=em-share_video_user


----------



## nancybird

They are great to watch.


----------



## thepigeonkey

this is crazy they are called Wutas.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LLN0PY0wAY


----------



## rx9s

Here a Video of Rx9s Tippler ..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-sNyZan628


----------



## Chad20190

*War time pigeons*

http://youtu.be/sZfjbfe5SXM


----------



## tom123

I have a YouTube Channel.

Tom Glick. It has flying flights and Old German Owls.


----------



## copper

This is an old but good one http://youtu.be/-OTBstz5TBA


----------



## kingdizon

*Jim Jenner Youtube Feed*

He has some very good videos

http://www.youtube.com/user/jimjenner


----------



## thepigeonguy

oh this is an amazing movie i love it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKWsYbkpcp0


----------



## kingdizon

thepigeonguy said:


> oh this is an amazing movie i love it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKWsYbkpcp0


That is a GREAT video!! I love it good find.


----------



## kingdizon

*Roller Pigeons*

From 'Share the Blue Sky'
http://youtu.be/d54ftC0YdBA


----------



## kingdizon

*Pigeon Coops*

This is a GOOD video on pigeon coops. a must watch for anyone interested in lofts and coops
http://youtu.be/D0E-pol1AzM


----------



## thepigeonkey

kingdizon said:


> This is a GOOD video on pigeon coops. a must watch for anyone interested in lofts and coops
> http://youtu.be/D0E-pol1AzM


That was good, again that was good lol


----------



## kingdizon

*Judging Pigeon Wings*

Breaks down how to tell how far your pigeon can fly

http://youtu.be/SSc1rkNl_h0


----------



## kingdizon

*Young Bird Training*

http://youtu.be/aIJ_2OpDFvw


----------



## kingdizon

*Old footage of the Janssens*

http://youtu.be/nitbOMZ24mI


----------



## kingdizon

*Mike Tyson's Pigeons*

Shows good footage of his loft and Pigeons
http://youtu.be/nitbOMZ24mI


----------



## kingdizon

*Some Nice Birds*

Lol,definition of Angry Bird
http://youtu.be/gVHBWILZIWc


----------



## kingdizon

*Banding Baby Pigeons*

Good video. Sorry for blowing up this thread with videos
http://youtu.be/KFtHSty5NUE


----------



## sangha

*my video*

http://youtu.be/XE_31rKWsFU


----------



## derek

hey this is a good vid about pigeon lady , http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzJfZGbjv4s


----------



## kingdizon

My first video of my coop
http://youtu.be/ajEh_LuGRo0


----------



## kingdizon

*(HD) EP: Marcel Sangers - Film impression of his passion for pigeon racing - Breeding*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_4rRXtMB3I


----------



## thepigeonkey

Sangha I like your set up, your birds look nice and happy. Great view from your place.

Derek, the pigeon lady was worth a watch. I didn't know those famous mobsters had pigeons.

Kingdiz your loft and birds look very good. keep the food and water clean and they'll thrive. I was a little nervous when you opened the loft to look inside, thought one might fly out. Flight pen is you next mission.


----------



## kingdizon

thepigeonkey said:


> Sangha I like your set up, your birds look nice and happy. Great view from your place.
> 
> Derek, the pigeon lady was worth a watch. I didn't know those famous mobsters had pigeons.
> 
> *Kingdiz your loft and birds look very good. keep the food and water clean and they'll thrive. I was a little nervous when you opened the loft to look inside, thought one might fly out. Flight pen is you next mission.*


Thank you. I change the water twice a day, once in the morning and again in the evening before I go to work. And I feed them right when the sun rises and again in the afternoon and take it out at night before I work. Lol, I was nervous at first when id open it up but I got the hang of it. Flight pen coming soon, had to apply for a Lowe's card so I can get this 10x10 chainlink dog kennel. Ill buy the shade that goes over it and wrap hardware cloth around the sides and edges, and put some hay stacks and wood around so no critters can get in. Should work out fine. Plus its easier to place perches by just putting lumber through the chainlink.


----------



## kingdizon

derek said:


> hey this is a good vid about pigeon lady , http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzJfZGbjv4s


Ok yea that video was friggin cool. I love that pigeon lady


----------



## kingdizon

sangha said:


> http://youtu.be/XE_31rKWsFU


I really like your loft sangha. That first pair of black tumblers I think in your breeding section were nice. I like your birds man.


----------



## kingdizon

*PT Member Jasmeet Singhs' YBs*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ-eYeoiu5g&feature=player_embedded#at=21


----------



## kingdizon

*My Pigeon Coop Update*

More Perches
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tuKzbML9Xg


----------



## Michy

http://youtu.be/1WqrKk-2dzg

Video of Simon serenading Henri by means of music


----------



## thepigeonkey

Michy said:


> http://youtu.be/1WqrKk-2dzg
> 
> Video of Simon serenading Henri by means of music


Hey Michy playing the keyboard is funny but those nappies are even funnier. They are two very special birds. Your two and Krikky are the luckiest pigeons I know. I have a friend here in NZ who lets some of his flock live inside the house. They nest and raise babies by the fireplace. 

Did Henri ever lay?


----------



## thepigeonkey

kingdizon said:


> More Perches
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tuKzbML9Xg


Bet you can't wait to breed some and have them flying.


----------



## thepigeonkey

Just incase you havnt seen it already these are some of my birds.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKlNnaHCQeo


----------



## kingdizon

Wow you have a big loft and so many pigeons of different breeds. Saw some nice birds in there, croppers frills homers carriers..I like your loft and videos. Lot of fancy breeds.

And yea I cant wait to breed them. The mixed tumbler pair are sitting on eggs right now. The homer pair will take a minute the hen isnt even a year old yet, born sometime around august of last year and the cock is most likely a couple years old


----------



## kingdizon

*A Racing Pigeon Man*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8a2ptadpt5I


----------



## kingdizon

*The Greater Atlanta Racing Pigeon Club*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWPKsQa3ygo


----------



## Michy

thepigeonkey said:


> Hey Michy playing the keyboard is funny but those nappies are even funnier. They are two very special birds. Your two and Krikky are the luckiest pigeons I know. I have a friend here in NZ who lets some of his flock live inside the house. They nest and raise babies by the fireplace.
> 
> Did Henri ever lay?


Perfect place to have a nest!!

LOL..You won't believe how locally famous they have become because of their diapers! 

Nope. Henri never layed an egg. I stopped worrying and have just accepted that she may or may not lay. They go in for their healthy birdy check up in a couple months for their shots and worming. I'll be asking questions then. Would love to find out she is a he, but it's been confirmed by a breeder and 2 vets that she's a hen, not to mention that she "acts" like a hen. Oh well.


----------



## kingdizon

*ARPU Helping School Children*

Eyes to the Skies
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zHUhc7Ohh8


----------



## Dima

dublin boy said:


> http://youtu.be/PGLemZimAH4


This is short documentary really touched me. So sad that the NATIONAL WINNER, Paddy, got attacked and injured; Unbelievable it came home without tail and broken wing. But he's home.
The fraternity in the club shows how much they respect themselves and the pigeons.


----------



## nancybird

You got that right Dima !


----------



## kingdizon

*My Chain Link Loft*

http://youtu.be/LLHkicDu2Vc


----------



## kingdizon

*Mac*

Mac the WoE in Vallejo,CA
http://youtu.be/nXs6X2J8nCs


----------



## rpalmer

*If the sport is dieing ...*

If the sport is dieing it is because you are not doing what is in this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZLLwe5laBw&list=FL3RhBjYkIgwqrRwQB18PgHg


----------



## kingdizon

rpalmer said:


> If the sport is dieing it is because you are not doing what is in this video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZLLwe5laBw&list=FL3RhBjYkIgwqrRwQB18PgHg


 I can agree with that


----------



## kingdizon

*How to Homing Pigeons*

http://youtu.be/q7bb9iI0afs


----------



## dublin boy

http://youtu.be/CqjHzFVTfNU


----------



## kingdizon

dublin boy said:


> http://youtu.be/CqjHzFVTfNU


Thats the future of dublin pigeon racing right there


----------



## dublin boy

kingdizon said:


> Thats the future of dublin pigeon racing right there


hopefully your right dizon , 

its good to see the intrest these lads have in pigeons, when i heard the last fella say that he`ll never be without them it reminds me of when i was bitten by the bug , with a bit of luck it`ll have a knock on effect on the other kids in the area , the future fanciers .


----------



## kingdizon

dublin boy said:


> hopefully your right dizon ,
> 
> its good to see the intrest these lads have in pigeons, when i heard the last fella say that he`ll never be without them it reminds me of when i was bitten by the bug , with a bit of luck it`ll have a knock on effect on the other kids in the area , the future fanciers .


Man, dublin boy, hopefully 40years from now there will be another video with those same gentlemen


----------



## Woody Pigeon

I found this one. Not sure if it has already been posted. It is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. //http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_LFB4Q8d5A

It's lovely. Sorry if this is unrelated to postss before it


----------



## thepigeonkey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-e5DGCzrVw
These pics are great and I quite like the song.


----------



## Chad20190

*Betty Boop*

http://youtu.be/Bl3qG1NODzs


----------



## BobDaPaloma

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ1ZYcj-A88
Jorge Santos Almeida racing pigeon loft from Portugal


----------



## Albannai

*Arabian Trumbeters*

There are 3 types of Arabian Trumpeters 

Kuwaiti from (Kuwait), Sana'awi from Sana'a in (Yemen) and Mekka'awi from Makah in Saudi Arabia.

Here are some very good (Arabian Trumpeters)

Kuwaiti 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocPUNMoPNkw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FMYybZW__k

San'awi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNpqhf2bMFY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOqO80c8_bc


----------



## BobDaPaloma

How Rafael Ruz feed very small youngsters.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-BGdyObtRw


----------



## BobDaPaloma

Hey all,
I have been in Barcelona on the liberation place for the race of 2013.

Here my 4 videos:

1 day before the International Barcelona Race 2013
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKNlQQH137g

International Barcelona Pigeon Race 2013 liberation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0Hesg3f6Ok

(Slow Motion) International Barcelona Race 2013 liberation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0bpkardWyM

(Photo-Slideshow) International Barcelona Pigeon Race 2013
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2PUg3PdH2w

On my website also a photo gallery about the International Barcelona Race 2013 and a small blog post about my experince I gained there:
www.bobdapaloma.com

Enjoy the videos
Greetings BobDaPaloma


----------



## Samson

*My Mokee pigeon*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idfv_TNhucQ

Tell me which color is this


----------



## Samson

Albannai said:


> There are 3 types of Arabian Trumpeters
> 
> Kuwaiti from (Kuwait), Sana'awi from Sana'a in (Yemen) and Mekka'awi from Makah in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Here are some very good (Arabian Trumpeters)
> 
> Kuwaiti
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocPUNMoPNkw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FMYybZW__k
> 
> San'awi
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNpqhf2bMFY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOqO80c8_bc


Please share more info of this breed .. I have a similar breed in my collection called the yahoo in India


----------



## Samson

*Mookee Pigeon*

Here is my Mookee Pigeon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KYngdSoztI

regards
Samson


----------



## sangeethdass123

*These are my mookee coleection.*

Hi,

mookee pigeon (black bar)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xt9dX0wniOk


mookee pigeon (blue bar)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_giqVqZbJI


mookee pigeon (pal sabja color)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoa2fq8x_Jo


mookee pigeon (off white color)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9h8i5VYIVcE


mookee pigeon (milky white with yellow bar)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3D3pR9nxUY

Thanks,
Sangeeth das


----------



## sangeethdass123

*Yahoo pigeons have any one seen this...*

Hi,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvF56xUysFw

Thanks,


----------



## Samson

*My Old Dutch Capuhine*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoywzJa2Ml4


----------



## sangeethdass123

*Yellow indian fantail hen*

My indian yellow fantail hen...... how is it....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5393ZbR_f8s


----------



## sangeethdass123

*Goolee Pigeon*

Have any one seen this pigeon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOItGqmV6ag


----------



## sangeethdass123

*Mookee pigeon shaking its head*

Mookee shaking its head

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LCEK_61FKM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEeuNjiPGwI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km4d3Wum7wk

Thanks,


----------



## BobDaPaloma

Hi,
many happen and here some of my new videos.

*The evolution of pigeons from egg to pigeon* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9H54hvE_DM
It was a lot of work to do everyday a photo of that pigeon pair. I love that video.


3 videos I made from the International Pigeon Market in Kassel Germany 2013, a short version, a photo-slideshow and a pigeon version.
*International Pigeon Market in Kassel, Germany (2013)* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf-IPTCdL-0

*International Pigeon Market in Kassel, Germany [Photo-Slideshow] (2013)* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiRUfnvJTQk

*International Pigeon Market in Kassel, Germany [Pigeon Version] (2013)* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuN1kURtA-M


----------



## kingdizon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_biBh7ujeMI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Roller Pigeons are not only a hobby in some places...but also a hustle.


----------



## thepigeonkey

China's Millionaire Pigeon Racers



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tssxPLon8P8


----------



## hichamcho

*pigeons natural video*

http://youtu.be/H_L1UiYN3EQ


----------



## hichamcho

*lockers pigeon*

http://youtu.be/KtFv_SDfFeo


----------



## hichamcho

*pigeons movies*

http://youtu.be/GxDkp_xTRIM


----------



## golubzapocetak

*Pigeon left a surprise on my balcony*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl7R25mIs20

Today it's two! Can I move it? I can't leave it there!


----------



## Chuck K

I love the colors on these pigeons, but I don't have a clue about the breed name. These videos are supposedly of Indian pigeons. Maybe some one here can fill us in on the breed name.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2ZIesj59fc


----------



## boneyrajan.k

A small Video from my loft,
*Calling pigeons inside the loft *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7MGbMoiGLg


----------



## notoriousqueenpigeon

anyone on you tube should check out Debyter from hawk bait lofts. he has passed away, but wow. what a cutie!!!! and a total militant loft protector!!! a true friend. I do not know how to post the link to the video, but type in De-Byter or Debyter and it will come up. He is so popular he even has his own line of clothing. THan COOOO


----------



## Jass SamOplay

What are rules to this type of racing?
How things work in this?
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kxNXRg_RV7A#


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Chuck K said:


> I love the colors on these pigeons, but I don't have a clue about the breed name. These videos are supposedly of Indian pigeons. Maybe some one here can fill us in on the breed name.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2ZIesj59fc


Hi Chuck K,
Nice find!
These are "Khal" pigeons. Its a flying breed primarily bred for their colors. Prices are high and only few afford them. These pigeons can't be used in competitions. You may call them show quality flyers which fly for a nice hour or two.


----------



## kaaftar

Hi
Visit our website
Iranian pigeons
Www.09132607479.blogfa.com


----------



## almond.bh

*Iraqi pigeons*

Hi,
I am new member I just want to show you my Iraqi pigeon,
We called them in Arabic (safagi ) 
Here is video link 

Iraqi tumbler pigeons: http://youtu.be/uT7PKWG7kxg


----------



## almond.bh

Hi,
I am new member I just want to show you my Iraqi pigeon,
We called them in Arabic (safagi ) 
Here is video link 

Iraqi tumbler pigeons: http://youtu.be/uT7PKWG7kxg


----------



## DonsPigeons

Visit my site if you have pigeons or doves WWW.PigeonBreed.Com Very interesting to say the least. Many, many you tube videos...Thanks for visiting!


----------



## hamlet

*Maybe funny.*

Hello. A cat is playfighting(?) a pigeon or, a bird is fighting a kitten:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEwH_BZ3ejs


----------



## LUCKYT

I think they know each other and are really enjoying the tussle! 
Very amazing!


----------



## hamlet

Hello. I found this funny: a falcon and a pigeondove(?) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZIphJP6gdM


----------



## Thegreekid

You guys plz check out my video on youtube I'm new to pigeons any comments to tips would be helpful and rate and comment and most important subscribe. I will be making a lot of videos so check them out http://youtu.be/juJLwWosvNc

*Mod edit: The video above is no longer on Youtube*


----------



## Jass SamOplay

hamlet said:


> Hello. I found this funny: a falcon and a pigeondove(?) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZIphJP6gdM


Its nerve-racking for the stock dove to see an apex bop in her nest. What a brave defence I must say,she put on and got away. Phewwww... I was hoping for a disaster at that point.
Imagine oneself in that stock dove's place. 

I don't know why people put up such setups that put innocent prey lives in risk. The opening of that setup must be made small so the falcon couldn't enter. It maybe thrilling to us but ask that dove who was nearly caught! Eggs are gonna perish too....


----------



## kingdizon

C J High Rollers: http://youtu.be/GiLvjBDzJ9k


----------



## notoriousqueenpigeon

DonsPigeons said:


> Visit my site if you have pigeons or doves WWW.PigeonBreed.Com Very interesting to say the least. Many, many you tube videos...Thanks for visiting!


I love your site, ive been there before lookin at pom.pouters and yr lofts and flight pens are great.


----------



## kingdizon

http://youtu.be/5PPQutDwpmw


----------

